# Hey from Cleveland Ohio



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

I've only been out on a board twice, but it's the funnest thing I've ever tried. One of the most painful too :laugh::laugh: Anyhoot things have progressed nice(riding blues) after 10 hours on the hills. I like it so much, and have so many days marked on the calendar to go ride, that I'm grabbing my season summit pass and getting my own gear to ride. Much more cost effective. I turn 40 2/23 and guess what I plan to do that day.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

welcome. im from brunswick, oh.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm out by the old Geauga Lake


----------



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

Welcome from Sevenhills
I have a pick aday at BW/BM so maybe will run into each other.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

This week is sure going slow in anticipation of spending a long weekend on my own gear. Going to Buckey Sports tonight to pick out a board, bindings, and boots. It will probably end up:

Burton Elite or Royale
Burton Custom bindings
Burton Freestyle boots if they fit good.

Grab a Summit pass Friday AM and away I go.


----------



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

Woohoo, Team Burton!

Happy Birthday


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Jeffksf said:


> Woohoo, Team Burton!
> 
> Happy Birthday


Your kidding about team burton?
You may also want to check out the KILTED YAK which is right down the road from there.
just to see there prices. might be a good idea to check some online retailers for there prices
and print it out, so if store is higher you can beat them up on the price alittle.

and Happy birthday.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

buckeye is currently having their clearance sale. I looked briefly but couldn't beat it online with shipping based on the Elite which is less than $240.00 at buckeye. Boots were $118.00 and bindings about $100 if I remember correctly. I can see their is the typical arguments over gear and vendors just like anything else. The shop at Brandywine seemed like it was mostly Burton so that's all I really got to look it.


----------



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

The biggest thing is to make sure the stuff is right for you. You don't want to end up with the wrong size board just because it was on sale.
What is your Ht, Wt, and shoe size?
What size board are you looking at?
I'll make some recommendations from that info.
seems like good pricing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

I was just kidding, burton makes some of the best stuff and it will last you along time.
but the last burton board i owned was a 1993 brushi and i still have it. I dont use it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Jeffksf said:


> The biggest thing is to make sure the stuff is right for you. You don't want to end up with the wrong size board just because it was on sale.
> What is your Ht, Wt, and shoe size?
> What size board are you looking at?
> I'll make some recommendations from that info.
> seems like good pricing.


I believe I'm looking at 158 for size. The Royale is a mid-wide so I'm not sure.
A little shy of 5'10" and weigh 160lbs which could go to 170ish. Just depends where I am in a strength training cycle.

Shoes are usually a 10 but they side I need to use the Burton size system. I've worn rentals in size 10 but two pairs of socks(unnecessary I believe) and 9's with thick wool socks but they felt a little small.


----------



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

THat all sounds good for your dimensions. Another thing to remember is boots never get smaller they usually pack out and strech a little, so if they are a little tight when you try them on expect them to loosen up just a bit. Always try to wear one sock.
FYI: TJ Maxx is a good place to go for softgoods (goggles, socks, gloves, sometimes pants and jackets) Albeit a little late in the year now though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Jeffksf said:


> THat all sounds good for your dimensions. Another thing to remember is boots never get smaller they usually pack out and strech a little, so if they are a little tight when you try them on expect them to loosen up just a bit. Always try to wear one sock.
> FYI: TJ Maxx is a good place to go for softgoods (goggles, socks, gloves, sometimes pants and jackets) Albeit a little late in the year now though.


Thanks for the info and the tip.. I'm pretty good on soft goods. I picked up some new first layer stuff on clearance at kmart and have a bunch of stuff I use for hunting in the winter. Do need second pair of gloves since it takes a couple days for them to dry out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Well..I ended up getting nothing I planned to get. So the final setup is:

Board: Burton Air
Bindings: Burton Mission(White + Gold)
Boot: Burton Boxer (Black)

About $105.00 more than the original plan but nice upgrades.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Another NE Ohio member....welcome to the site.


----------

